
Desktop Kit - michelephant
http://facebook.design/desktopkit
======
s3r3nity
Just open the link - it's not "Facebook for desktop" app. It's a toolset for
their Sketch app for desktop UI elements.

------
boogdan
"This document was created with a newer version of Sketch. Please upgrade to
the latest version and try again."

I bloody hate this idiotic approach of licensing. I have Sketch 43 and because
my license expired, I cannot upgrade to 44 and there is no backward
compatibility between versions. Basically Sketch is forcing me to pump up yet
another lump of money.

~~~
masukomi
Think about it from the developer standpoint. I've added a new feature to my
files. Either i go give all the old versions support for that new feature
(free upgrade) or i say "listen, if you want to use the new stuff, get the
latest version. Otherwise, continue to use the working version you have with
the working set of features it had when you bought it."

to me this is a totally reasonable thing for developers to do.

------
fiveSpeedManual
Teehan + Lax is showing...

~~~
teej
I thought the same thing! Small design agencies could justify investing time
and effort to craft resources like this as it signaled craft and quality.
Facebook doesn't really have any justification, they're only doing it because
that spirit lives on in those acquired by the beast.

~~~
smpetrey
Came here to say the same thing :) glad to see the craft spirit lives on from
the agencies they’ve picked up.

------
flixic
For those thinking if it means Facebook Desktop app, I highly doubt it. Most
likely Dock icon in the examples is a good indication why they made it --
Facebook's Origami Studio, a design prototyping tool.

Or it's about Facebook Messenger / Workplace desktop app.

~~~
wlesieutre
On the one hand, a Facebook Messenger app would have people spending less time
on the website.

On the other, Facebook would use it to mine more usage information from your
computer than they can get to from inside the browser sandbox.

Presumably they'd sidestep the Mac App Store's sandboxing requirement and just
distribute it through their website.

~~~
colatkinson
They're already kind of separating Messenger from the main Facebook site. It's
a separate app on mobile, and on desktop you can go to
[https://messenger.com](https://messenger.com). They don't even have Facebook
in the name anymore.

------
45h34jh53k4j
What is sketch? The page doesnt actually say. (I assume its some graphics
tool).

Some of us not in facebook land have no idea what some of these things mean!

~~~
mtmail
[https://www.sketchapp.com/](https://www.sketchapp.com/) (great tool, don't
like that it's a subscription model). The target audience is designers. I was
just confused when the button said "download sketch" while it should probably
be "download templates for sketch(tm)". For a second I thought it was a
special build of sketch.

~~~
EduardoBautista
How is it a subscription model?

~~~
zarino
It’s not a "subscription" model in the way that Adobe CC is (you pay $99 for
_updates_ for a year, rather than for access to the software itself). But most
designers I know still describe it as a subscription because, as soon as you
fall behind on the updates, you start to lose file compatibility with your
colleagues or external agencies, effectively forcing you into a $99/yr
recurring payment.

